# Tree up



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Traditionally we always put up our Xmas Tree and decorations up on my daughter Birthday (1st Dec)

Tree is up :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## paolop (Jun 15, 2012)

I deffo need to plan something for xmas!


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

paolop said:


> I deffo need to plan something for xmas!


Join us . . . dunno where yet.


----------



## paolop (Jun 15, 2012)

It would be my pleasure!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Always put mine up after my sons birthday on the 7th.. daughter doesn't put hers up to after her husbands birthday on the 15th


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

i've got mine up since wednesdAy! Gave in to my kids impacience. i've got myself a really cute nativity, made out of clay.

...and two chocolates already gone from the advent calendar


----------

